
Google salary negotiation – How to negotiate a Google job offer - JoshDoody
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/google-salary-negotiation/
======
mijustin
I've never seen this insight before (actual examples of what a Google job
offer looks like). Thanks for writing this up!

